# Dog hates when I sneeze, any ideas to help?



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Has anyone any suggestions to help my dog overcome his reaction to when I sneeze? I guess it's handler sensitivity, anyone else in the family can sneeze and he ignores it. When I sneeze he quickly leaves the room or tries to climb onto my husband's lap if he's present. He is fine with thunder, fireworks, gunshots, everything else except my sneezing.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Have you tried sneezing differently?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Had a giggle at your response, I don't sneeze any differently to family members whose sneezing he doesn't react to.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wow, of all the problems to have this one is almost funny.

How about when you sneeze, you follow it with a quick breath in like you are surprised and excited. Make big eyes and say happily, "what was that?"


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Dogs are weird. Haven't you noticed? Mine jumps up and comes to check me when I sneeze. However, subsequent sneezes he ignores. I think the noise out of the blue startles him and he has to check that I haven't exploded or something. After that, he doesn't care. Maybe you should record it and try to desensitize him to it.


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

Galathiel said:


> Dogs are weird. Haven't you noticed? Mine jumps up and comes to check me when I sneeze. However, subsequent sneezes he ignores. I think the noise out of the blue startles him and he has to check that I haven't exploded or something. After that, he doesn't care. Maybe you should record it and try to desensitize him to it.


Ours does the same thing. You would think I barked at him.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Galathiel said:


> Dogs are weird. Haven't you noticed? Mine jumps up and comes to check me when I sneeze. However, subsequent sneezes he ignores. I think the noise out of the blue startles him and he has to check that I haven't exploded or something. After that, he doesn't care. Maybe you should record it and try to desensitize him to it.


Mine does this too! I wonder if this is a GSD trait. My Golden Retriever could care less.


----------

